# Idema Dead



## RetPara (Jan 25, 2012)

Saw this across the street.  This guy has been a mythological "rogue" for decades now.   He's had his final Performance Review now.

http://www.fayobserver.com/articles/2012/01/25/1152627?sac=Local


----------



## 0699 (Jan 25, 2012)

Interesting man.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 25, 2012)

Died of AIDS?  Damn, that sucks.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 25, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Died of AIDS? Damn, that sucks.


 
Probably got it from one of his cell mates in Kabul.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 25, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> Probably got it from one of his cell mates in Kabul.



Ouch.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 25, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Died of AIDS? Damn, that sucks.


Not in his case.


----------



## AWP (Jan 25, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, but all of that sounds too convenient. Maybe he did have AIDs, but the "died in Mexico...cremated...no one will claim the body" story is just fishy.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 25, 2012)

Mexico is a good place to disappear and lots of work with his kind of experience.


----------



## Warchief (Jan 25, 2012)

No great loss to the Brotherhood or humanity in general.  I'll believe it when someone credible verifies his demise. My personal opinion is, if true; It's one less oxygen thief walking among us.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 25, 2012)

Warchief said:


> No great loss to the Brotherhood or humanity in general. I'll believe it when someone credible verifies his demise. My personal opinion is, if true; It's one less oxygen thief walking among us.


 
yea I read enough on him, from his basically hijacking Robin Moore's book (I mean it has his freaking picture on the front), to his shady ways and basically going all "lone ranger" and running his own lil war that just made me dislike the guy.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 25, 2012)

Idema is no brother of mine.


----------



## CDG (Jan 26, 2012)

Another article, this one from the Charlotte Observer, that goes into more detail about his actions.

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2012/01/25/2957794/fayetteville-con-man-reportedly.html


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's another one..

http://theorlandoslantnel.blogspot.com/2011/10/idema-file.html


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 26, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> Mexico is a good place to disappear and lots of work with his kind of experience.


Hadn't thought about that until you posted it, friend of mine had some negative interactions with him; cost him 30K plus in legal fees.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 26, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Hadn't thought about that until you posted it, friend of mine had some negative interactions with him; cost him 30K plus in legal fees.


 
That's shitty for your friend. The only good thing if he's alive, is that the people he'd be hanging around with down there will just dump his head in a ditch when they're done with him.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 26, 2012)

Someone will make a movie about his life, and he'll come out looking like a hero...


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 26, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Someone will make a movie about his life, and he'll come out looking like a hero...


 
Nah, he burned too many people on both sides of the aisle.
He represents ARSOF's 5%


----------



## TH15 (Jan 26, 2012)

CDG said:


> Another article, this one from the Charlotte Observer, that goes into more detail about his actions.
> 
> http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2012/01/25/2957794/fayetteville-con-man-reportedly.html


 


> He was supposed to serve 10 years, but President Hamid Karzai commuted his sentence 2007.


 
I feel like that sentence sums up Hamid Karzai. Commutes this dude who tortured Afghans, but don't you dare do any night raids, America! Idiot.


----------



## Red Ryder (Jan 26, 2012)

Was he a actual member of Special Forces, or was that bullshit along with the rest of his life?


----------



## Warchief (Jan 26, 2012)

He was Special Forces qualified. He was assigned to 10th and 11th SF Groups for a period of time.  He did not serve successfully with either Group.


----------



## Red Ryder (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks Warcheif. I once saw a interview with him while in jail in Kabul. He seemed delusional.


----------



## dknob (Jan 26, 2012)

how the heck do you die of AIDS these days. Theres so many government programs out there that let AIDS patients live to die of old age


----------



## F.CASTLE (Jan 26, 2012)

dknob said:


> how the heck do you die of AIDS these days. Theres so many government programs out there that let AIDS patients live to die of old age


 
Live in Mexico, Brother.;)


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 26, 2012)

dknob said:


> how the heck do you die of AIDS these days. Theres so many government programs out there that let AIDS patients live to die of old age


Live in Mexico and Afghanistan

Sleep with Transvestites in Mexico.  

Some of the sites reporting his death have very explicit pics of him, ugh.


----------



## Red Ryder (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's the interview with Idema from a Kabul prison. Lots of f-bombs.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 20, 2012)

La Roux said:


> Here's the interview with Idema from a Kabul prison. Lots of f-bombs.


Wonder how much Idema was paid for the interview? He does not strike me as one who would donate his time; I'm sure he had expenses in "jail".

RF 1


----------



## hoepoe (Feb 21, 2012)

That man was insane.


----------



## Uncle Petey (Feb 21, 2012)

I always thought he was a Rigger with Group?  Good Riddance to trash.


----------



## MS_girl (Feb 24, 2012)

Disgraceful trash. One can only hope his death was slow and painful ....if if only


----------



## Loki (Mar 29, 2012)

I could only stomach up to 3:45 mark and had to stop the Vid. I read about this clown and heard about his antics when I was in the south. Just watching this guy made me want to leave my office, then his physical body language and demeanor were overwhelming. Not to mention the display of patches, tabs (crossed arrows on his collar) and such. Just sickening the notoriety and insult this parasite disgraces and lays at the feet of every soldier and the profession. This slug is no Mr. Mike Hoare nor does he (Idema) possess any honor. He died as a man with no country, no honor and no integrity in my opinion. Aids was a fitting death, no dignity and disgrace to the warriors oath. I would compare him with Ephialtes of Trachis.  

Respectfully


----------

